# Paws in the Park - Canton, MI



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That looks awesome! We'll probably go, but I'm not sure which day yet.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awww, that looks fun! A bit far for us right now, though. They had that lure course and the Rock n Roll K9 at the Frankenmuth Dog Bowl, they were both awesome. Did you see those, Sam?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw some of them...we didn't stay in Frankenmuth for a super long time though. It was SOOOOO hot out.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I saw some of them...we didn't stay in Frankenmuth for a super long time though. It was SOOOOO hot out.


Omg, the heat was AWFUL that day. We watched a whole bunch of dogs do the course... some were awesome, some didn't know what the heck was going on. So cute. I definitely want to get mine to do it next year.

The Rock n Roll K9 was so cool! I felt like a little kid, I was laughing at a lot of the jokes... like the little kids around me. LOL.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

lol We couldn't spend too much time in once place - the pups just wanted to go, go, go.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> lol We couldn't spend too much time in once place - the pups just wanted to go, go, go.


Awww! I'm SO BUMMED I missed you! I'm going to bring the doggies next year, I regretted it this year.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We'll be back next year, for sure. We might just make a whole weekend out of it. It would nice to stay in a hotel for a night and have a mini-vacation.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> That looks awesome! We'll probably go, but I'm not sure which day yet.


Let me know what day you decide!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We "might" make an appearance on Sunday. I don't know yet. On Saturday, Teddi has a UKC agility trial (sshhh don't tell her) we are going to try to finish her UAGI title. After we will go to the Marshbanks Hunt Test at Omega Farms (down the road from the agility trial) to watch and work if necessary. Being club members we need to help out their big event. 

Sunday if they don't need us at the hunt test, maybe we can swing over. Heck it is not far from home. Teddi and Quinn would love to jump.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

We might be going Sunday. Kevin has a Lion's game to go to on Saturday but I might stop by Gracie if I'm not doing anything else.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner and I will be at my sisters lake on Sunday. Saturday I'll need to do all my "chores" and visit my mom in the nursing home. Wish we could have make one of the days...Hope all of you that go have fun and take pictures!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think we'll be there Sunday, as well. Not sure what time yet. We have a bbq to go to Saturday, but maybe we'll go to the bbq later in the day and go out to Canton both days. =)


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool let me know! We can all meet up Sunday. Send me a FB message or email (I will get it right away). I assume we will be down there around 1ish. We aren't morning people haha


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We are thinking we might be going today, instead. =( Maybe I'll talk Jeff into going both days...lol


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Yea I think you're going to have to! lol


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It's official...as soon as I pack up the poop bags and treats, we're on our way! I'll let you guys know how it is when we get back. =)


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We only stayed a couple hours. It was fun, but it was HOT and they don't have a ton of water bowls around, so be sure to bring your own. There are also bees EVERYWHERE. That was what made us decide to leave so soon. Enzo believes it is his mission in life to rid the world of bees, one bite at a time. Unfortunately, his face swells up like a balloon when he actually gets one, so we had to take off. There is a tent with some kiddie pools for cooling off - don't go in it unless you want to get wet, too. They have little things set up all around the outside of it that mist water into the tent, so you WILL get wet if you go in there.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, also, on the back of your ticket, there's a $5 coupon for a purchase of $30 or more at Pet Supplies Plus, so it pays for itself!


----------

